# Health care jobs



## sallyhosny (Feb 4, 2012)

Where in canada can an international medical practitioner find a job .he is holding Canadian qualification also


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sallyhosny said:


> Where in canada can an international medical practitioner find a job .he is holding Canadian qualification also


Are you a Canadian qualified MD?


----------



## natali449 (Sep 12, 2012)

I really find that kind of job If any one has idea about it please share me information on this post.


----------

